# Info On A Family Handmedown



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)

Could anyone help with information on a watch that was given to me by my Aunt. Have tried searching internet but have had no luck.

It is called Andrew The Hatton 17 jewels, I am looking for info on how old it is and if it is British.

Many thanks.


----------



## hours (Jul 19, 2010)

Gareth Magee said:


> Could anyone help with information on a watch that was given to me by my Aunt. Have tried searching internet but have had no luck.
> 
> It is called Andrew The Hatton 17 jewels, I am looking for info on how old it is and if it is British.
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## hours (Jul 19, 2010)

open the back and look for the movement numbers and then run them through the web you should find it that way good luck


----------



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)

hours said:


> open the back and look for the movement numbers and then run them through the web you should find it that way good luck


Would not like to start taking my Uncles watch apart.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Gareth Magee said:


> Could anyone help with information on a watch that was given to me by my Aunt. Have tried searching internet but have had no luck.
> 
> It is called Andrew The Hatton 17 jewels, I am looking for info on how old it is and if it is British.
> 
> Many thanks.


A couple of clear photos would help a lot.


----------



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely ... I like the minute markings at only the "5" minute increments (5, 15, 25, 35, 45, 55). Unusual, as far's my experience.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Gareth Magee said:


> Could anyone help with information on a watch that was given to me by my Aunt. Have tried searching internet but have had no luck.
> 
> It is called Andrew The Hatton 17 jewels, I am looking for info on how old it is and if it is British.
> 
> Many thanks.





Gareth Magee said:


>


Not too sure on the age, but it says Swiss made on the back, so the movement is likely to be swiss made (and possibly the whole watch)


----------



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for your comment`s, was told by my inlaws that it may be military!?! Does anyone think it is (my uncle was not in military)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No, there is nothing about that that could make it military...


----------



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)

jasonm said:


> No, there is nothing about that that could make it military...


Not the luminous hands and bulbous second hand?

look here, http://vintage-military-watch.com/vintage-military-style-the-hatton-17j-good-w-condition/


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope, wishful thinking on the sellers part Im afraid, to be fair, he does state military style in that advert but I fail to see any connection to any mil watch Ive ever seen ( apart from the obvious similarities that all watches share)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Long shot - but Hatton Gardens is/was the jewellery quarter in London. Maybe a jewellers called "Andrew" or "Andrew xxxxx" had this put together at one time. 

A bit of research and a few letters with SASE and photos to jewellers with Andrew in their names, based in Hatton Gardens area might produce results? :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice. Mid 1950's?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been told that if I haven't got anything useful to say then I shouldn't say it but I'm going to: I like it.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you see what it say's at the bottom, just under the 6 o'clock


----------



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)

yes it says shockproof waterresistant


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I was @ work (on superfast corporate connection) and hadn't noticed the GINORMOUS images. :wallbash:

*Please do NOT post huge original images (and shame on those that quoted them in replies). *


----------



## Gareth Magee (Sep 6, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I was @ work (on superfast corporate connection) and hadn't noticed the GINORMOUS images. :wallbash:
> 
> *Please do NOT post huge original images (and shame on those that quoted them in replies). *


Shame on you, work is for work!


----------

